# Lets post pics of us wearing the TFO T-Shirt



## spikethebest (Feb 23, 2010)

There are a number of people out there, around the world, who have a TFO shirt. Regardless of which ever version you have, do something funny, cool, creative, tortoisey which wearing the t-shirt. i wonder what people will come up with!

And if you dont have a t-shirt, PM me, or EMAIL me to get yours! Only $10 each! 

Here is some of my friend....



















If any of you are in the San Diego area, she will be performing at the Welk Resort in the theater this Spring. She is a very good and talented actress.


Lets start posting the pics! And maybe have a contest, and the best picture wins a FREE T-SHIRT!


----------



## Candy (Feb 23, 2010)

Where's the picture of you in your shirt Cory?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 23, 2010)

Why?


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 23, 2010)

thought it would be fun. people wearing the tshirt doing things.

I am already on this site with the tshirt, and different versions with it. 

I saw this on other forums, and thought it would be fun to try it here.

just trying something new and interactive.

FOR EACH PERSON THAT POSTS A PICTURE OF THEM IN A TFO SHIRT, I WILL SEND YOU A STICKER! 

FOR EVERY ORDER OF A TSHIRT I WILL INCLUDE A FREE STICKER!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 23, 2010)

I have some plans with another forum member, and if we succeed we will have an interesting display of TFO shirts. 

But I'm not going to tell what it is until we get the photos on those modern "memory sticks".  

It will be April before they appear on here, but we are definitely going to make the effort.


----------



## Candy (Feb 23, 2010)

That's a good idea Cory it will be fun to see what pictures are posted.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea me too. Thats the whole point. To see how creative people can get!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Why?



Why not?

It would be a fun thread. Cory...your model is very cute!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 24, 2010)

would tasteful nudity be allowed in these pictures? Just curious.


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 24, 2010)

seriously... why would you ask that? this is a family oriented site. no nudity would be tasteful.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2010)

I think that was his point, cory!


----------



## muddled (Mar 2, 2010)

Your friend is so pretty, Cory!  

I have no idea how I'd make a creative picture, haha. I have to think this one out...


----------

